# Kayak Seat Height?



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a Yak. My number 1 question is how high is the seat from the floor of the Yak? I can't imagine sitting all day with my knee's up under my chin.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

gbourne said:


> I am thinking about getting a Yak. My number 1 question is how high is the seat from the floor of the Yak? I can't imagine sitting all day with my knee's up under my chin.


It depends on the kayak, I would look for one with an adjustable stadium type seat, which are more comfortable, and usually have a high and low setting.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

gbourne said:


> I am thinking about getting a Yak. My number 1 question is how high is the seat from the floor of the Yak? I can't imagine sitting all day with my knee's up under my chin.


Difficult to answer. On some kayaks the seat is on the floor others have a chair type seat that keeps you off the floor. Recommend you do on line and in person research to see what feels/works best for you. Next to price seat comfort is probably one of the more important decisions you'll make when choosing a kayak. Having said that there are many clever folks on this site and others that can show you how they have modified kayak seats to improve comfort so if you have reasonable DIY skills your initial seat choice may be less important . Good luck.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I will start looking at yaks in the stores


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gbourne said:


> I will start looking at yaks in the stores


On a sit-on-top the seats are about 3-6 inches. On a sit-in not so much.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought my Wildernesses Systems Ride 115 because of the adjustable seat. This is in the highest position and I think it’s about 4-5 inches above the deck.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bonafide Kayaks seat is even higher. Looks like about 8 inches. I’m told they are very stable.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

Bonafide ss127 has a very high seat...super comfortable and stable even for tall guys (I’m 6’4)


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i've got a sit on top kayak from ocean kayak. the seat i use for it is basically a lightly padded seat and a flimsy back support and 4 straps to attach to the eyelets on the sides. my ass goes to sleep in a few hours or so and it sucks real bad. i'd love a stadium seat, but i think the higher center of gravity would cause me some stability issues. plus i'm not great at fabrication and i worry about the mess i'd make mounting it. at this point, i'd prefer to change the kayak before messing with seating options.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I tried adding a stadium seat to a Sun Dolphin fishing yak. I flipped over in about 3 seconds.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

DavidRK said:


> I tried adding a stadium seat to a Sun Dolphin fishing yak. I flipped over in about 3 seconds.


yeah, that's pretty much what i'm expecting. i sat just a little off center in mine a few weeks ago and i almost went right in the drink.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The seat height is what keeps me from buying a kayak. I couldn't imagine sitting in an "L" shape for more than few minutes. I need to find one that will let me use a camp chair...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Depends on how you intend to use the kayak (lake, river, more or less than 4 hours at a time) but i can tell you for me the ones you sit down low in were very uncomfortable after a couple of hours for me. My butt went to sleep and my back hurt. I now have a Wilderness Systems yak with an upright seat that I always have at the higher setting. I have gone on 8 hour floats with no discomfort and the platform is very stable. Even with the higher center of gravity it does not feel tippy to me.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I keep finding great deals on kayaks with a high seat and a standing platform and the next day I go to purchase or order online they are sold out. I have never seen anything like it, how quickly outdoor equipment is flying off the shelves


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kleared42 said:


> i've got a sit on top kayak from ocean kayak. the seat i use for it is basically a lightly padded seat and a flimsy back support and 4 straps to attach to the eyelets on the sides. my ass goes to sleep in a few hours or so and it sucks real bad. i'd love a stadium seat, but i think the higher center of gravity would cause me some stability issues. plus i'm not great at fabrication and i worry about the mess i'd make mounting it. at this point, i'd prefer to change the kayak before messing with seating options.


I was able to double bungee a 15 dollar stadium seat to my cheap pelican sot. With zero issues. Well actually one issue. Every once in a while I'd get hung up on a branch in the water. But never got stuck. And flat ratchet straps would solve that.
I did not mount my stadium seat to anything some will mount it to some sort of detachable frame. I didnt need that. I just bought one that fit into the kayak. Stability never changed. It can be done,very easy,without drilling holes or bolting/screwing anything.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I was able to double bungee a 15 dollar stadium seat to my cheap pelican sot. With zero issues. Well actually one issue. Every once in a while I'd get hung up on a branch in the water. But never got stuck. And flat ratchet straps would solve that.
> I did not mount my stadium seat to anything some will mount it to some sort of detachable frame. I didnt need that. I just bought one that fit into the kayak. Stability never changed. It can be done,very easy,without drilling holes or bolting/screwing anything.


was your pelican somewhat stable to begin with? i do not get the impression i can stand up on mine without taking a bath. i was out with someone a few weeks ago. he was able to stand up and jump on his SOT without so much as a wobble. pretty jealous. eventually, i'm going to pull the trigger on the hobie and this will all be a thing of the past. i watched a review on their vantage seats and i'm crazy jealous.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kleared42 said:


> was your pelican somewhat stable to begin with? i do not get the impression i can stand up on mine without taking a bath. i was out with someone a few weeks ago. he was able to stand up and jump on his SOT without so much as a wobble. pretty jealous. eventually, i'm going to pull the trigger on the hobie and this will all be a thing of the past. i watched a review on their vantage seats and i'm crazy jealous.


No I would never stand in my pelican. Not a chance. Lol. But sitting down In an added stadium seat was fine. But if u can do yourself a favor an go get a good one if your wanting to stand and fish. I have an ascend 10t now and I wont stand in it either.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> The seat height is what keeps me from buying a kayak. I couldn't imagine sitting in an "L" shape for more than few minutes. I need to find one that will let me use a camp chair...


There are a lot of options out there with great seats. Every major manufacturer (Wilderness Systems, Jackson, Bonafide, Hobie, Ocean, Feel Free, etc) has a comfort seat that is good for all day. I spent 11 hours on Mosquito fishing a tournament a couple weeks ago. Aside from a really solid sunburn on my legs there were no issues. I’ve had lower back problems since college and herniated disc surgery on my neck 20 years ago. Expect to budget between $1k & $2k for a new boat but lots of great deals out there used.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ducman491 said:


> There are a lot of options out there with great seats. Every major manufacturer (Wilderness Systems, Jackson, Bonafide, Hobie, Ocean, Feel Free, etc) has a comfort seat that is good for all day. I spent 11 hours on Mosquito fishing a tournament a couple weeks ago. Aside from a really solid sunburn on my legs there were no issues. I’ve had lower back problems since college and herniated disc surgery on my neck 20 years ago. Expect to budget between $1k & $2k for a new boat but lots of great deals out there used.


That's the thing. I've got too much German in me to risk $1,000.00 and not be able to stand using it for more than an hour... I need to try one. The rental places only have the cheapest Walmart specials...


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

chadwimc said:


> That's the thing. I've got too much German in me to risk $1,000.00 and not be able to stand using it for more than an hour... I need to try one. The rental places only have the cheapest Walmart specials...


you probably want to find a demo day at a local retailer. not sure if field and stream/cabela's/BPS does them. I know you can demo hobie's at that dealer in blue ash. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> That's the thing. I've got too much German in me to risk $1,000.00 and not be able to stand using it for more than an hour... I need to try one. The rental places only have the cheapest Walmart specials...


If your ever around Columbus your more then welcome to take mine out for a trip. It's not a 1000$ kayak. But not a bad ride either. I have severa RA an prior to surgery last week a complete bum left hip an was able to do 6-8 hr trips... I will get out an stretch,eat lunch,swim,etc, inbetween fishing. I enjoy it alot


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i bought supplies to put this one together. gonna give it a shot.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

chadwimc said:


> That's the thing. I've got too much German in me to risk $1,000.00 and not be able to stand using it for more than an hour... I need to try one. The rental places only have the cheapest Walmart specials...


Jackson Coosa is very stable for standing. You should take a look at them


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

chadwimc said:


> That's the thing. I've got too much German in me to risk $1,000.00 and not be able to stand using it for more than an hour... I need to try one. The rental places only have the cheapest Walmart specials...


I have an Oldtown topwater 120, and live in the Warren area, if you're not too far, you can try it out.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I’m in Mentor and you can try my Winderness Systems Ride 115 anytime.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind offer to try your kayaks, guys. But you're about as far away as can be and still be in Ohio...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

chadwimc said:


> Thanks for the kind offer to try your kayaks, guys. But you're about as far away as can be and still be in Ohio...


Where are you located im in Canton area. More than welcome to try my wilderness ride 135


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Where are you located im in Canton area. More than welcome to try my wilderness ride 135


Southwest Ohio. Kentucky is a mile away. Indiana is about 9 miles away.You kind people couldn't be farther away and still be in Ohio...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOTS of creative ways to get down a river in comfort. I own two kayaks, a canoe, and two paddleboards. The paddleboards are what i take out the most. 
Most sit on top kayaks that advertise that you can stand in them means that you CAN, but it requires some damn good balance. A paddleboard makes standing EASY as it's super stable. 
Put whatever heighth of seat you'd like on it and it will be fine.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice setup bubba!! I only stand in my kayak when it’s time to take a leak. Even then, it feels sketchy. I couldn’t imagine trying to fish from it while standing.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

kleared42 said:


> i bought supplies to put this one together. gonna give it a shot.


so i tried this exact seat on my ocean kayak. it was definitely more comfortable, but i had to put the seat further back and higher up than my previous paddling position. i felt like this changed the handling of the boat wildly. i felt like my paddling was changing the direction the boat was facing in far more than it was propelling me forward. felt much slower.

so i started looking for another seating option. costco had stadium seats the last time i was there, so i picked one up to see. the base on the seat is narrower and fits better in the cockpit. i was looking into securing the seat to the kayak when it registered that there were really sharp pokey spots now digging directly in the hull when one sits on it. going to grind down the pokey bits and see what that experience is like.

in the meantime, i bought a hobie. gonna keep the ocean kayak for shallow water solo missions, but general kayak seating is way less of an issue.

for anyone considering a hobie and concerned about the cost, i can tell you that every cent you spend on that is well worth the investment. they engineered the crap out of those boats. and for anyone who wants to try one out, i bought a tandem so there's an extra seat on mine from time to time. i'm in columbus. come say hi.

*edit* i will post some photos of what i end option for on the ocean kayak.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The feel free lure v2 models have adjustable seat Hieghts. From 2-10” from the deck. You can stand and fish two. For a kayak under a $1000 you’ll be very very happy. Fully rigged with the sonar pod, waterproof hatch, and rudder ready. Plus you can make the sonar pod into a removable trolling motor or buy the drop in pedal system. It’s the best bang for your buck imo when it comes to options


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Kleared42: I'd be interested in seeing what you did with the ocean kayak. I have an older O.C sit on top and am convinced that my back issues are from using my current seat.
I'm looking at stadium chairs also but I do think its going to cause some center of gravity issues.
I just don't think my yak has the width to do what the you tube video posted, showing the lifetime yak


kleared42 said:


> so i tried this exact seat on my ocean kayak. it was definitely more comfortable, but i had to put the seat further back and higher up than my previous paddling position. i felt like this changed the handling of the boat wildly. i felt like my paddling was changing the direction the boat was facing in far more than it was propelling me forward. felt much slower.
> 
> so i started looking for another seating option. costco had stadium seats the last time i was there, so i picked one up to see. the base on the seat is narrower and fits better in the cockpit. i was looking into securing the seat to the kayak when it registered that there were really sharp pokey spots now digging directly in the hull when one sits on it. going to grind down the pokey bits and see what that experience is like.
> 
> ...


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

I use a folding foam turkey cushion that adds two inches to the seat.
It definitely helps and doesn't cost much.


----------

